# hornby select dcc controller... opinions?



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

a guy on another forum i frequent (not train related) has an as new hornby select dcc controller.
I'm on the road at the moment, but when i get home i'll do some more research int the model. Really after first hand thoughts and opinions of a starter controller if you've used it before.

Ideally i'd like a setup with 2 throttles, but thats a compromise i can deal with for the first controller i buy.

Aslong as its intuitive and can control points i'll be happy.

I'll expand this post in a few hours when i get home.
Cheers.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

This is the unit (the Select, halfway down the page)

Paraphrased:

Looks like you can hook up extra Select units to either the 'Select" or 'Elite' (to a total of 9 controllers!) for individual control.

Up to 8 locomotive functions. Can switch on and off locomotive lights and sounds including whistles, horns, etc. when used with locomotives fitted with sound decoders.

One controller will commands up to 10 locomotives simultaneously (providing power is available).

A 4 amp transformer is available, as an extra, for added power.

Can be hand held or a free standing unit, with an extra wireless attachment.

Able to programme 59 locomotives and 38 accessories. (The 60th locomotive would be coded as ‘0’ and does not require a decoder.

Supports XpressNet protocol (Whatever that is :laugh

So, not a bad buy for $100 I think? what do you guys reckon?

Then I've gotta retro fit some decoders to my current locos 

EDIT:
Looks like the 'Elite' pack comes with a 4A powersupply. hmm that looks like a good upgrade path.
the units look quite nice too, not too clunky.

EDIT 2: It says that the controllers pass 15v to the track, instead of the normal 12v. Is it a case of all DCC units doing the 15v trick, and DC is 12v? or is this unit special, and if so will that affect any locos?

Cheers.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry if this is off topic, but im glad i bought my nce power cab from modeltrainstuff.com for 164 shipped. its everything i wanted and more, and its capable of easily upgrading it to which ever direction you want to go with your trains


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope, that's a sort of standard for DCC, Engines are made to handle I believe a maximum of 18 volts for DCC.

The Hornby system can also be easily upgraded to a computer controlled system as well.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> sorry if this is off topic, but im glad i bought my nce power cab from modeltrainstuff.com for 164 shipped. its everything i wanted and more, and its capable of easily upgrading it to which ever direction you want to go with your trains


It doesn't look lie NCE are readily available in Australia (nothing on ebay). I love the look of the zephr, but same thing, ebay tells me there is nothing local...
And I need 220v/240v power. 
Not sure if the usual recommendations are available retail here, if they are there'll be a huge increase over what you guys can get them for.

I think I've gotta look at brands that are readily available in the UK (same power), for more chance of a reasonable deal here. I'm not really sure whats considered the norm over there, but a lot of regular joes (from a quic glance at some UK forums) haven't seemed to have heard much of digitrax/NCE.

Thats why this hornby one is seeming quite attractive... hmmm.


gc53dfgc said:


> Nope, that's a sort of standard for DCC, Engines are made to handle I believe a maximum of 18 volts for DCC.
> 
> The Hornby system can also be easily upgraded to a computer controlled system as well.


Aah, good to now. So my older locos can be converted with no dramas. Whew!


EDIT:
On the aussie EBAY, theres a power pack for the Zepher thats 110-240v. hmm. can all zephers natively handle the 240v? 
something to look at when I get home from work.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

broox, 
If you find something in the states you like I can help get it to you, I do it for several others in OZ. 
I also sell DCC and DCC sound decoders too. Just send me a PM.
As far as OZ compatibility ask _Prospect193__ (link) _He has a Zephyr system, and he should be able to help you out.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi broox,

The Digitrax Zephyr set comes with the PS514 70W Universal AC Power Supply, which will take 240v input, as Universal means just that. The Zephyr is a seperate controller and takes a plug in power supply, which you could buy from Dick Smith or Jaycar if you wanted, but as the PS514 is a Universal Power Supply and all you need to buy is an adaptor plug to take it from the two pin American plug to the 3 pin Australian plug like this:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/UK-US-EU...98501477?pt=AU_Travel_Acc&hash=item4cff2aad65

I bought all my DCC gear from the States and I live north of Sydney.


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

I was going to ask this question as well. Thought to do a search first. I am looking at starting a layout and being new some info would be great.

Is this unit recommended? I do like the CPU control software. 

Great forum, Loads of info. 
Thanks


----------



## m1racleman (Jan 25, 2012)

broox said:


> This is the unit (the Select, halfway down the page)
> 
> It says that the controllers pass 15v to the track, instead of the normal 12v. Is it a case of all DCC units doing the 15v trick, and DC is 12v? or is this unit special, and if so will that affect any locos?
> 
> Cheers.


 The DCC supply is always between 15 - 20 volt ( depending on system used) . It is the decoder that reduces and stabilises the voltage for the motor.
The DCC supply is neither AC nor DC but a hybrid using the alternations to carry a signal to the decoders.


----------

